# Help with hiking goal!!!



## Maharet (Aug 22, 2017)

Hello everybody! I am brand new to this group and fairly new to hiking. I have always been a casual hiker but last year I completed some summits and really got the bug! I turn 40 this October (ouch) and a goal I have is to climb Mt. Washington in my 40th year! So my question is this... I am looking for a list of trails/peaks that I can do on weekends that will increase in difficulty and build my hiking skills. I am hoping to do Washington August of 2018... Are there any guides or lists already out there or does anyone on here have any suggestions? I live about an hour from the Whites so I have easy access to the area! Thanks so much!!!

“It's a dangerous business, Frodo, going out your door. You step onto the road, and if you don't keep your feet, there's no knowing where you might be swept off to.” -Tolkien


----------



## WWF-VT (Aug 23, 2017)

Here's are a couple of links to hiking options in the White Mountains in NH

https://www.alltrails.com/parks/us/new-hampshire/white-mountain-national-forest

http://www.visitwhitemountains.com/attractions/hiking-the-whites

http://www.newenglandwaterfalls.com/25hikes5milesorless-whitemountains.php


----------

